# Wild Camping I am coming around



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just come off C&CC site at Normans Bay on South Coast, Noisy ,people have to drain waste water near drinking water tap consequently, some I saw then removed toilet and took over to point to empty, came back to waste drain/drinking water point and used drinking water tap without cleansing their hands , I coming around to thinking maybe I should try Wild Camping at least I might have some peace and if I want to behave unhygenically myself I can.
On a lighter note we spent a couple of hot weeks on the I.O.W. staying at Park Holidays Thorness Site, Fully serviced pitch £9 a night ,until school holidays then it went up £34 a night! still great little island ,road surfaces not good .

Tony A


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try using C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites. They are basic sites with only Fresh water tap and toilet emptying point. The users are generally much more friendly and laid back. Sometimes there is something laid on in the evenings like quizzes .... even Bingo 8O . motorhomers and Tuggers chat, we have a few Tugger friends that we see a few times a year at these places. On sites, people usually ignore each other.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As they say, Nowt more queer than folk.  
C&CC Holiday sites are great.


cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I cant even stand large Aires now let alone a campsite and all that entails.

CL Sites at home or wilding in the middle of nowhere or 50/50 wilding and small Aires, Sotas etc abroad. 

There is a major advantage for the rest of the motorhome community as well if we are given a place on our own if the guitar comes out although to be fair I did have a fisherman come up to me the other day by a French Lake in the Auvergne who said "Oh Very Good, Very good!" Never gave me one of his trouts though.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

747 said:


> Try using C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites. They are basic sites with only Fresh water tap and toilet emptying point. The users are generally much more friendly and laid back. Sometimes there is something laid on in the evenings like quizzes .... even Bingo 8O . motorhomers and Tuggers chat, we have a few Tugger friends that we see a few times a year at these places. On sites, people usually ignore each other.


Agree wholeheartedly with that, we are on one near Edinburgh.It's in a beautiful location, country park and good company-£6.50 p/n, and there is an organised coach trip to the military tattoo tonight which we are looking forward to.
We have just left the Moffat [email protected] Site, very nice facilities but £23.50 p/n. I think both of the major clubs are getting pricey especially in peak season.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I've never been one for wildcamping, only doing it very occaisionly, but from what I'm reading there seems to be a growing number who are wildcamping.

Would this be because people have leas money in their pockets or is it because campsites are asking higher prices.

We recently wanted to go to NorthWales for the weekend and I was shocked that the prices sites where asking were between £25 and £36 a night. We decided stuff that and headed for Scotland (Dumfries & Galoway) and paid a more reasonable £17 a night.

Are sites getting too greedy. ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> I cant even stand large Aires now let alone a campsite and all that entails.CL Sites at home or wilding in the middle of nowhere or 50/50 wilding and small Aires, Sotas etc abroad.
> There is a major advantage for the rest of the motorhome community as well if we are given a place on our own if the guitar comes out although to be fair I did have a fisherman come up to me the other day by a French Lake in the Auvergne who said "Oh Very Good, Very good!" Never gave me one of his trouts though.


It's so quiet here Barry, you can hear the grass growing. So keep yer Banjo under wraps as it might disturb our wildlife.

Ray.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

For us, wildcamping is just something that we are used to. Been doing it since the 1970's, only using campsites when necessary or, as in the case of Salzburg, because we have friends who run it.

We have a 'van that has everything on board for independent living and we dont abuse the 'facility' of overnighting somewhere.

When in Europe, we fully utilise the aires, stellplatze and sostas.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I cant even stand large Aires now let alone a campsite and all that entails.
> 
> CL Sites at home or wilding in the middle of nowhere or 50/50 wilding and small Aires, Sotas etc abroad.
> 
> There is a major advantage for the rest of the motorhome community as well if we are given a place on our own if the guitar comes out although to be fair I did have a fisherman come up to me the other day by a French Lake in the Auvergne who said "Oh Very Good, Very good!" Never gave me one of his trouts though.


So your guitar playing is as hot as a 'Fisherman's Friend' - where is the 'Groan' button?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We were at c&cc club site last week sited next to one of the waste/drinking water points. 
Used cleanly any time we saw it used. German van did stop to try and empty his grey water tank as he was unaware of the motorhome service point.

sue


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Can I suggest some of the more delicate motorhomers never apply to work on a campsite! What some campers get up to in any of the facilities would give you nightmares for life!

Let's just say washing their hands after emptying their waste water doesn't even register on the scale anymore!


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Britstops is a good middle alternative to wild camping although only one night at a time. Generally you are alone and somewhere nice.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Only been motorhoming for just over a year but we always wildcamp when possible. Its not because I am tight! Actually I am, but I prefer to find a quiet spot to stop. The less I pay, the more I can travel.

At £30+ per night for a camp site its often cheaper to find a Travel Lodge!

We often carry anti-bacterial wipes and clean the tap when filling the fresh water tank. Probably doesn't work but it makes me feel better!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I never thought I would say this but today on the Lot not far from Cirque La Poppie and Cahors we came across a Municipal by the river at the very height of the peak season in one of the most attractive parts of the area. Pitches were as big as some aires and it was €11.60 inc tax. €3 extra for EHU. It was half empty but the area is mega busy. Mainly with cars though.

So there are some bargains to be had over here high seasin even on sites.

Too many Aires and wild spots out here though.

Problem with some of the Aires like this one at Bouzies right now is they get packed with cars.

The good thing about wilding though is if you know where to go it doesnt matter if its high or low season you can find somewhere half decent or maybe perfect. If its rubbish at least you havent forked out £30 for it!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Myself and the lads go away to Scarborough for a few nights each year, its this weekend actually  Nice to get away from women for a while :wink: 

£23.50 a night including breakfast for the B&B.

Its no wonder I prefer wild camping or cheap CL's is it.

Paul.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Can I suggest some of the more delicate motorhomers never apply to work on a campsite! What some campers get up to in any of the facilities would give you nightmares for life!
> 
> Let's just say washing their hands after emptying their waste water doesn't even register on the scale anymore!


I quite agree, the personal hygeine habits of some folk leave a lot to be desired. I've lost track of the number of times I've seen motorhomers stuff the neck of their toilet cassette over the drinking water tap, washing hands seems a relatively minor offence. Not just at aires either, I've seen it at some of the very best (and expensive) sites.

But my pet hate is catering establishments, pubs, restaurants, cafes and bars - I hate eating out because of it.
I visited the kitchens of all manner of these establishments when I had to earn a crust and some of the things I witnessed would make your hair curl, not just poor hygeine but occasionally deliberate contamination. Not just the backstreet establishments either, the worst I remember was a gentlemans club in Knightsbridge. 8O


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

gaspode said:


> > Can I suggest some of the more delicate motorhomers never apply to work on a campsite! What some campers get up to in any of the facilities would give you nightmares for life!
> >
> > Let's just say washing their hands after emptying their waste water doesn't even register on the scale anymore!
> 
> ...


Don't you like having a meal out anymore, too scared of what they have done backstage?

Paul.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ken

Visiting a 'gentlemans club in Knightsbridge'?

At what hour would that have been?

Your technical knowledge on here is excellent but your confessions......?

Geoff


----------

